# 1975 Leyland 344 tractor



## paver4us

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and need some advice. I've got about 10-15. acres of land that needs bushogging. I dabble in vegetable gardening, fruit trees, and also have some timber that will need to be logged. I would need a front end loader on a tractor. I currently have a 1950 8n ford. It's kinda weak, I think it needs engine rebuilt . I think I would be better off selling it and getting another tractor. I have found a 1975 344 Leyland tractor 50 horsepower with frontend loader with forks (no bucket) and hay spear for $3000.00 The only issue is the hours are unknown. Is this a good deal or should I be looking for something else? I live in Tn. I'm sorry if I posted this in wrong place.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Live Oak

From one Tennessean to another welcome to Tractor Forum paver4us! 

The Leyland 344 is not a very widely known or in very large numbers in the USA. This tractor was built from 1969 to 1972. It was built during a cross over from Nuffield to Leyland when Leyland bought out Nuffield tractor. A four year production is not a good omen. My concern would be finding spare parts.

It was built in Bathgate Scotland here in the UK from 1970 to 1972. It has a Leyland/BMC four cylinder 55hp diesel engine. Pretty much a very basic no frills tractor. 

If the tractor, hydraulics, and tires are in good shape $3000 is doesn't sound unreasonable. A green, blue, or orange 50 hp diesel tractor of similar age and equipment would cost considerably more. 

If possible, it would be wise to test run the tractor for at least a half hour operating the hydraulics and pto under load to expose any potential problems such as leaks, weak/slipping clutch, or problems with the trans or engine. 

You never know, this just might be a diamond in the rough and be perfect for your needs at a very reasonable price. Just factor in the above details first. 

Be sure and let us know how things go. :thumbsup:


----------



## paver4us

Hello

Thank you for your information. I have also 
been checking out the foreign tractor market. They look pretty good. I was wondering if you know of places in Tn that sells Yanmars, Kubotas, Jinmas, Kiotis, etc. I would also like to know what you think is a fair price for say a 45-50 horsepower 4-wheel drive with front end loader. Thanks again for your help.

Scott


----------



## Live Oak

The only Kioti dealer anywhere near me is in Lawrenceburg. It is really difficult to put a price on a tractor by hp and other equipment. The best thing to do is check out the local for sale ads and magazines on the fast food market counters. The top brands like John Deere, New Holland, Kubota command the highest prices but they are a much better built machine in most cases. Some of the cheaper but still well built brands are Kioti, Mahindra, or Challenger/Agco. 

Keep an eye out on Tractor House and Fastline. 

What part of Tennessee are you in?


----------



## paver4us

Hello,

I live in a little town called Livingston. It's about 25-30 miles east of Cookeville toward Albany,Ky.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## eddiec

I've noted that as an online Agricultural parts supplier based in the UK, most of my trade comes from machinery shipped abroad which has no distributors in a driveable distance.

When it comes down to it I've been told I can usually supply the parts and shipping for less than the suppliers in the states and a lot of European countries which seems strange at times.

So if your really stuck look me up and I'll see what I can do for you.

Eddie C


----------

